# Feeding 7 months old



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello, I wanted to see what some people are doing for feeding. I know this has been discussed in the past, but can't find something specific.

I have a just turned 7 month old and we have started feeding him twice a day, in the morning (8:00am) and evening (6:30ish) with a frozen kong from the dog walker in between. We just moved to the two meals a couple of weeks ago. Our dog is very healthy, but he doesn't eat that much in the morning. We have to work on it to get him to eat (by adding veggies, fruit, etc), dinner he eats right away. Is this a good schedule for a 7 month old, have heard various opinions?

He also is still eating puppy food. Wondering when we should switch over to adult food, and any recommendations on brands. 

I loaded this up with lots of questions, hah. sorry.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Firstly, every dog is different, so the first thing is what ever schedule you have needs to suit you and your dog. I believe that most breeders recommend you feeding 2x a day from 6 months. We were a bit later moving to 2 feeds for 2 reasons. 1) Our pup was very thin due to kibble allergies & 2) we changed him to a raw diet, and with a raw diet you feed bigger quantities than kibble so we had to wait till his tummy was big enough to cope with the quantity he needed in 2 meals, and it also allowed him the time to gain weight back.

I wouldn't worry if he doesn't eat too much in the morning, if he is health then that is fine. The frozen Kong is a great idea and fruit and vegetable are great for them. We add them to both our dogs raw diets.

I don't believe in feeding puppy food, but lots do and if your puppy is skinny the higher fat content is often a good idea. Personally I think puppy foods make them grow too quickly, but there are plenty of dogs around that have done well on puppy kibble so it is a matter of personal opinion.

Sounds like you are doing a great job. Post some pictures of your pup - we love puppy pictures.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> Firstly, every dog is different, so the first thing is what ever schedule you have needs to suit you and your dog.


I would say, every dog *owner* is different. Dog has no choice but adapt to whatever we decide is best for them.


----------

